# Guide help



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Building a set of calstar 655xh's. Going to put tiagra 30w's on them. 80 pound hollow core and a 60 lb mono top shot. Doing all sic ring guides ending in a size 12. Going to use a Winthrop express tip. Trying to figure out if I need the 30lb class tip or the 80. Rods will be primarily used for tuna chunking in the GOM. Does anyone with experience have a suggestion ?


----------

